# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Huawei P8 lite Firmware(ALE-L21, Android 5.0, EMUI 3.1, C185B130, Morocco, Channel-Others)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم Huawei P8 Lite Dual SIM(ALE-L21)
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------


## kareem hassan

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## kareem hassan

الف شكررررر

----------

